# The Black Hole - John Barry



## themeworks (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## dcoscina (Mar 16, 2021)

great score! I loved it when I was a kid and I still do 40 years later!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Mar 22, 2021)

You can tell a Barry Score from a mile away.....Love his work.


----------

